
Show HN: I Created an Online Store with Jekyll and Stripe on GitHub Pages - jacobroyquebec
https://www.jacobroy.quebec/boutique/
======
jacobroyquebec
Using Jekyll as the CMS for my items and GitHub Pages for the hosting I am
able to display my photos for free.

Using Stripe on the front-end and an Heroku instance to process the payments,
I can process orders without a cost.

If you'd like, I can show you bits of my code! :)

~~~
dougk16
Very nice! I'm looking to do a simple store just like this for a physical
craft and was considering options. Could you explain or link more to how you
used Heroku?

~~~
jacobroyquebec
Yes! Since GitHub Pages dosen't let me run actual code (can't use it as a
full-stack server, only to show html pages), I use heroku to actualy process
the payment (Stripe on GitHub Pages captures the infos and send it using POST
to my heroku instance).

My heroku instance runs heroku-stripe-checkout
([https://github.com/christophercliff/heroku-stripe-
checkout](https://github.com/christophercliff/heroku-stripe-checkout)) but
it's a bit outdated and I made some changes (to support shipping and the new
Stripe API), which I described here :
[https://github.com/christophercliff/heroku-stripe-
checkout/i...](https://github.com/christophercliff/heroku-stripe-
checkout/issues/3#issuecomment-151134399)

------
hsx
Merci de nous avoir montré votre projet, Jacob ! Ça semble très cool.

Je pense qu’il serait meilleur de partager votre code ici, la communauté sur
HN ne volera surtout pas votre code !

(Je m'excuse si mon francais n'est pas sans faute, il faut que je le
pratique.)

\--

Thank you for showing us your project, Jacob ! It looks really cool.

I think it would be better to share your code here as the HN community HN
won’t be stealing your code!

~~~
jacobroyquebec
Merci! Tout mon code est sur GitHub,
[https://github.com/lejacobroy/blog](https://github.com/lejacobroy/blog)

:)

